# Iz getting a wif



## Apebull (Nov 5, 2012)

Day say that iz getting a wif soon. The big mommy is waiting for de rescue to call her bak. They said dat they would call today. I guess she haz to talk to dem first? She said day have a lop dat she likes and hopes I like. Dats a lot of pressure to put on a lil guy like me. And what is a Lop iz it like a Muppet cuz I heard dat day cause truble. And I get in plenty of trouble allz by myself


----------



## Missy (Nov 5, 2012)

I hopez youz enjoy yur wif. I don't know about dem lops. I herd dat my daddy is at least part lops, so dat means I am too. I dont have dem big floppy ears doe. Lops are berry pretty. Dey are not muppets, muppets are bad news. Make sure if your hoomom shows you a muppet yous run away fast, or kick it, or bite it or somefin. Dey getz all da treats, and you get da short end of a not so nummy stick. At least dat is what I heard. Watch out. 

-Chloe


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 5, 2012)

Chloe vi-lince is not da answer ssd: You shud no better!

Twigs, Gazzles is a loppy eared bun. She is bery purty too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 5, 2012)

:lies

*puts ears down and runs to hide behind Fraggles*

:whatever

Iz just a bebe, Iz no no bedder. Only 5 weeks old. My fur momma bited me to get me to go away :cry1:


----------



## Apebull (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I dink Muppet is cute. But I've heard to much and dem eating de treats. And I no get dat many treats and I no want dem eaten. But if you say a lop is purdy den dats ok. My big mom is a little upset dat the rescue has not called yet. Maybe tomorrow:?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 5, 2012)

Fraggles here...You should be very concerned about this suspicious "wif"....I have seen floppy eared Muppets..They are big troublez...


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

dis is lop, it eats all da vaggies:










and dis is muppet, it no eat veggies except kale:


----------



## Apebull (Nov 6, 2012)

Wait does where iz de lops ears. Do they not stick up!!! Is dat eben a rabbit??? and they come as muppet lops :?. I iz so confused. But the big mommy iz not happy with the rescue. They did not call her like they said yesterday. And now she telling me that If they do call I'zhas to go in the big scary car for over an hour to go on the date :shock:. So much stress I dink I need some banana chips or apple to calm me down :wink.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

da lopz ears goes down! dey make lionlops which is muppet hair wif lop ears, but dat's not what your mommy's thinking about getting you.

we totally fink you deserve some 'nanas if you has to go in da car!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 7, 2012)

You should be very careful Twigs...They kept talking about a husbunny for me and then one day BAM!!! A Muppet just showed up and she is hardly a husbunny! Now they say we are "sisters" but I don't think she is a sister to me at all...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dont let dat gwumpy Fraggles gets to you. Some finks in life are more important dan noms. I know, shocking, but true! A bunwif is so wonderful! You will have somebun to share your secrets wif, and snuggle, and de will clean behind your ears, and de are such a comfort in de car or other scarry things. Im sure your mommy will increase the noms ration to cover having a bunwif.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Apebull (Nov 7, 2012)

OH having somebuny to clean behind my ears and snuggle with sounds soooo good. I'z not like being by mys self all de time. Mommy is getting really upset at the rescue though dey still no call her :grumpy:.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 8, 2012)

you know what da best part of having a bunwife is? you's always togefer so if somebunny does somefing bad, mommy doesn't know who to get mad at so usually nobunny gets in troubles.

also, if you's hump da bunwife a wittle when she gets dere, you get to be "dominet" an dat means if you blame her for somefing bad you did, she hasta go along wif da story.


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2012)

Did you hear back yet? Iz waz wondin if you gots ur new friend yet.

-Chloe


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 18, 2012)

Datz so awsum! I got a brudder, and he's tons of fun. But iz the one hoo alwayz has to do da groomin. He just sits dere and makes me do all da work.

~Cher


----------

